# Good Bluegill Read



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.in-fisherman.com/2011/09/08/tracking-gills/

A good read on Bluegill movement, and seasonal whereabouts.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks man, I enjoyed the read. I'm a gill hunter.


----------

